# Can goats eat beet leaves and skin



## precious (May 18, 2013)

I cooked up some fresh beets and I saved the skin and the leaves. I would like to also give the water that the beets were cooked in. Would it be ok? Also what about the radish topes? Thanks


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep to all of them. IF your boys aren't eating a balanced CA/PH diet, they can't have the beet tops, girls can have everything. Work up slow just like anything else.


----------

